# Mon premier Iphone  demande de renseignements



## mokuchley (28 Janvier 2021)

bonjour,

 mon frere va me donner un iphone (je ne sais pas encore lequel)

je sais que dans les mac, il existe une feuille de recommandation a effectué par le vendeur

est-ce que ce support d'apple existe pour IOS ; par ex ; pour les comptes Icloud  etc

merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2021)

Un feuille de recommandation ?

tu la branché sur ton Mac?


----------



## MrTom (28 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

C'est ça que tu cherches ? https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201351


----------



## mokuchley (28 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un feuille de recommandation ?


oui, c'est une liste que le donneur doit effectuer pour pas que je soit bloqué, par exemple l'apple ID

je ne l'ai pas encore


Jura39 a dit:


> tu la branché sur ton Mac?


pourquoi cette question

@MrTom : oui c'est ça mille merci


----------

